# 21st Century Tear Stain Remover???



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone use this....I saw it at Petsmart online.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Never heard of that one before. If you do a search on the forum you'll find plenty of talk about tear stains and things to try.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

If it's something to just clean the hair, it's pretty much pointless because the eye will continue to tear and stain the hair. I have used Angel's Eyes on both Roscoe and Stella. I gave Roscoe 1/8 tsp per day until the small 30 g bottle until it was gone. He has not had any staining since! Stella is on the same formula right now and after 2 weeks I can already tell that her stains are reduced.


----------

